# Family worship



## Scott (Aug 24, 2004)

On our church website I want to put some links to good online family worship materials. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 24, 2004)

There are some edifying resources to be found at this link: http://www.4familyreformation.com/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2005)

The Covenant Family Fellowship has some great family worship resources.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 3, 2005)

Mongergism also has some useful resources.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 3, 2005)

You might also enjoy Family Reformation Magazine.


----------



## Readhead (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd recommend any books by Carine Mackenzie particularly The Christian Focus Story Bible also on that same web page I have noticed a book that I haven't read but it seems to take quite a thorough approach to Family worship - The Family Worship book by Terry Johnson.
I'd pretty much recommend most of their bible and catechism books including the ones by Sinclair Ferguson and the Building on the Rock series.
They also do classic books and there is a lovely children's devotional book by Frances Ridley Havergal and some of the old victorian books by F L Mortimer: Peep of Day being one.
Website: www.christianfocus.com
Thanks
Readhead


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 15, 2006)

Family Worship[/i] by J.H. Merle D’Aubigne 

Other resources found here , here and here


----------

